# Hot fudge dessert



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

1C. flour
1C.chopped walnuts or your choice
1 Stk. margarine ( room temp)
1C. powder sugar
1 12oz. cool whip
1 1/2 8oz.cream cheese ( room temp)
2 small Chocolate JELLO instant pudding (4C. cold milk)
9x13 pan

Mix flour, margarine and nuts together.Pat down into bottom of pan. Bake for 15-20 min. Let cool. Meanwhile, mix P. sugar, 1/2 of cool whip, and cream cheese with mixer. Spread very carefully on top of COOLED cookie bottom, make sure to bring it up the sides so pudding mixture doesn't seep through. Pour pudding ontop of cream cheese layer. Top of with the rest of the cool whip. You can chop some nuts and add to the top for decor. Chill for a few hours


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2005)

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, alix. I will fix that. sorry


----------



## Alix (Mar 1, 2005)

No problem, I figured it was from the title, but thought you could do butterscotch or whatever too. I may try that now that I mention it....


----------



## nicole (Mar 1, 2005)

Alix, that would be good with butterscotch


----------



## Hungry (Mar 2, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> 1C. flour
> 1C.chopped walnuts or your choice
> 1 Stk. margarine ( room temp)
> 1C. powder sugar
> ...





Sounds GREAT :!: 
How much Cream Cheese :? 

Charlie


----------



## nicole (Mar 2, 2005)

1 1/2 8oz. package


----------

